# Kidney Bottles



## ktbi (Jan 27, 2012)

I added photo's in Photobucket of new additions to my Kidney Embossed Bottle collection. The Oregon Kidney Tea below is one of my favorites, but you can watch a slide show of them all at (click 'View as Slideshow'):  

http://photobucket.com/KidneyBottles

 A big thank you to many members of the forum who keep an eye out for unusual one for me.  I acquired several new ones last year because of you....Ron


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, there are some great kidney cures in there! Thanks for sharing, that's an excellent collection!

 ~Tim


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice bottles Ron, I like the Nubian, just to start... some great squares in there too...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice collection of Kidney bottles Ron!


----------



## ktbi (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks to all who looked. Tim, that Nubian is relatively new and a favorite of mine as well. Joe - did you see your Dennis in there? Thank you again...Ron


----------



## markh (Jan 29, 2012)

Ron,
 You've got an awesome collection of kidney bottles and some very nice cures. Are you going to display in Reno this summer? I'd love to see your colleciton. Do you have any more info on the Houghton's Electric Compound Cures...? I've never seen or heard of that one before. If you like labels, Glassworks auctions has a nice labeled aqua Parks K&L Cure w/ box in their current auction, Lot#74:

 http://www.absenteeauctions.com/glassworks_2/cgi-bin/catalog.cgi


 I've got the aqua and amber version of this one.

 Mark


----------



## ktbi (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link Mark. I had seen it and am watching it, but as I already have it, I will probably pass. If you ever want to get rid of your amber version, you have an interested buyer right here. The Houghtons showed up on eBay a couple of years ago. I had not seen or heard of it either. A lot of embossing and it cures anything and everything. I'd say it was one of my top 10 favorites.

 I had every intention of displaying at the Expo, even have the display case mostly built, but cancelled recently because my daughter is getting married right after that and I just can't work them both in. There will other shows. I've been asked to put up a display at the hospital here, so might do that as a test run to see how my display looks.

 I picked up a mint Leaks this weekend at the Anderson show to replace/upgrade the one I have. I do that every so often.  Thanks for the interest.....Ron


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you have this one Ron?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-UROLOGY-KIDNEY-DISEASE-MEDICINE-Irvine-Mott-Md-Cincinnati-w-LABEL-MINT-/260946506388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc19fb294

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## ktbi (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Tim. I don't. It was listed at $25 but didnt sell, so he relisted at $20. My wife is insisting I get it!!!! She really supports my obsession. Thanks for pointing it out...Ron


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2012)

Ron,

 Thanks for showing ~ Your collection is fantastic ~ Always wanted one of those  ~ So nice when you have a partner who supports your hobby too ~ [][] *


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 18, 2012)

awesome bunch KTBI...do you also have the earlier Kilmers kidney, the clear?


----------

